# Am I allowed to say - blonde joke?



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Yesterday I had a flat tyre on the motorway. So I eased my motorhome over to the hard shoulder of the road, carefully got out, and opened the
garage. 

I took out 2 cardboard men, unfolded them and stood them at the rear
of my motorhome facing the oncoming traffic. They look so lifelike you wouldn't believe!

They are in trench coats, exposing their nude bodies and private parts
to the approaching drivers.

I started to change my tyre, and to my surprise, cars started slowing
down looking at my lifelike men. And of course, traffic started backing up.

Everybody was tooting their horns and waving like crazy. It wasn't long
before a police car pulled up behind me.

He got out of his car and started walking towards me. I could tell he was
not a happy camper!

"What's going on here?"
"My car has a flat tyre," I said calmly.

"Well, what are those obscene cardboard men doing here by the road?"

I really couldn't believe that he didn't know, after all they insist you use them if you break down.

So I told him, "Hello-o-o-o- o-o, those are my emergency flashers!"


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Good one, gave me a chuckle!

Peter


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Am I allowed to say - blonde joke?"

Well the straightforward answer is that it is impossible to tell. It depends entirely whether one of the MHF PC brigade fancies taking on another cause this month. Blondes have escaped their clutches so far so I reckon the clock must be ticking.

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> "Am I allowed to say - blonde joke?"
> 
> Well the straightforward answer is that it is impossible to tell. It depends entirely whether one of the MHF PC brigade fancies taking on another cause this month. Blondes have escaped their clutches so far so I reckon the clock must be ticking.
> 
> Dave


If I can stop laughing for long enough I'll have an attack of righteous indignation and delete the post Dave. 8O

Don't hold your breath though!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm a brunette so I thought it was hilarious


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

VERY GOOD, thank you but I am confused....



where was the blonde?







Not really..........


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Two blonde's don't make a right! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

*blond joke*

Last year I replaced all the windows in my house with that expensive double-pane energy efficient kind, and today, I got a call from the contractor who installed them. He was complaining that the work had been completed a whole year ago and I still hadn't paid for them. Hellloooo,...........just because I'm blonde doesn't mean that I am automatically stupid. So, I told him just what his fast talking sales guy had told me last year, that in ONE YEAR these windows would pay for themselves! Helllooooo? It's been a year! I told him. There was only silence at the other end of the line, so I finally just hung up. He never called back. I bet he felt like an idiot.


----------

